# New Jerseyans Support Fishing & Hunting



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

New Jerseyans Overwhelmingly Support Fishing & Hunting! 
______________________________________________________________________________
It's true. Approval of fishing is highest at 87% followed by hunting at 66% and then trapping at 45%. This is great news for environmental stewardship and conservation. It is especially encouraging since not all New Jerseyans participate in these activities... but, impressively, support them! 

Who says? Well, I am sure New Jersey's 650,000 to 800,000 anglers, hunters and trappers would be boastful, but we admit to our bias. So, we will instead rely on the findings of the research firm Responsive Management. "Responsive Management is an internationally recognized public opinion and attitude survey research firm specializing in natural resource and outdoor recreation issues. Their mission is to help natural resource and outdoor recreation agencies and organizations better understand and work with their constituents, customers, and the public."

According to their website, "Responsive Management has conducted more studies on more hunting-related issues in more geographic locations than any other organization in the world." This firm also has "extensive experience in the use of quantitative and qualitative research on fishing and fisheries management issues and has conducted more studies on different fishing topics in more geographic areas than any other organization."

Some additional information you might find of interest:

Hunting (Nationally)

Responsive Management research indicates that support for hunting and fishing has remained strong over the past decade with approximately every 3 out of 4 Americans approving of legal hunting. In 1995, 73% of Americans approved of hunting, 75% approved in 2003, and in 2006, 78% approved of hunting. Responsive Management's 2006 study shows that 11% moderately disapprove and 11% strongly disapprove of hunting

Women & Hunting

According to research from the National Sporting Goods Association (NSGA), women's participation in hunting and shooting sports increased significantly in the past 5 years with more than 3 million women hunting in 2005. In 2001, the National Survey of Fishing, Hunting, and Wildlife-Associated Recreation reported 1.2 million female hunters age 16 years old and older.

Fishing (Nationally)

Recreational fishing is one of America's most popular and universal outdoor recreational activities. According to the National Survey of Fishing, Hunting, and Wildlife-Associated Recreation, nearly 30 million Americans 16 years old and older went fishing in 2006.

The percentage of Americans who have ever fished during their lifetime shows that at least a little experience with fishing is nearly universal: 83% of Americans indicate that they had fished as a child, and 71% had fished at least once since the age of 16.

Feel free to visit Responsive Management's website to learn more:
http://responsivemanagement.com/index.php

Also, visit the New Jersey Outdoor Alliance website for additional information:
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/justthe/facts.html

Anglers, hunters, trappers and all conservationists should be satisfied with knowing that New Jersey supports us!



______________________________________________________________________

Anthony P. Mauro, Sr
Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 

"We've got your back!" ________________________________________________

JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html


----------

